# Kristen Stewart (Twilight Star)



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Is it just me or does she seem really uncomfortable in this interview? Possibly, a bit insecure? I'm not judging her. I don't think I could be a guest on a talk show. I'm just saying, she seems like she's trying really hard not to appear nervous.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, she definitely looks nervous/uncomfortable to me. The things that make her look that way to me are the fidgeting, the fact that she keeps looking down and I can see the nervousness/discomfort in her eyes a bit.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Yeah, she definitely looks nervous/uncomfortable to me. The things that make her look that way to me are the fidgeting, the fact that she keeps looking down and I can see the nervousness/discomfort in her eyes a bit.


Also some of the stuff she says. She gets kind of defensive when Jimmy asks her if she's obsessed with herself. Clearly, he was joking, but she took it a bit too personal. I probably would've done the same thing. Maybe she's an INFP.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Beloved said:


> Also some of the stuff she says. She gets kind of defensive when Jimmy asks her if she's obsessed with herself. Clearly, he was joking, but she took it a bit too personal. Maybe she's an INFP.


Yeah, I noticed that when he mentioned that, she didn't really say much, pretty much one word answers. Honestly, I don't blame her at all, not many people her age could do what she's doing.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Yeah, I noticed that when he mentioned that, she didn't really say much, pretty much one word answers. Honestly, I don't blame her at all, not many people her age could do what she's doing.


I understand that she's probably intimidated because of her age and the fact that she's not used to all of this attention. But, honestly, before I became interested in personality types and psychology in general, I probably would've watched that interview and not even noticed that she was nervous at all. Sometimes, it's easy to forget that celebrities are real people too.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Beloved said:


> I understand she's probably intimidated because of her age and the fact that she's not used to all of this attention. But, honestly, before I became interested in personality types and psychology in general, I probably would've watched that interview and not even noticed that she was nervous at all. Sometimes, it's easy to forget that celebrities are real people too.


I probably wouldn't have noticed that either, I've definitely gotten better at reading people after taking the MBTI test. I actually find it easy to remember that they're real people too (maybe it's the realist in me) and if I ever met a celebrity I wouldn't treat them any differently than i treat everyone else.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

He didn't ask her if she was obsessed with herself. He said it as a joking statement. She might not has been nervous since some people are just naturally fidgety or use their hands to emphasis what they're saying. There are a number of reasons for her behavior.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

CHAwklet said:


> He didn't ask her if she was obsessed with herself. He said it as a joking statement. She might not has been nervous since some people are just naturally fidgety or use their hands to emphasis what they're saying. There are a number of reasons for her behavior.


Yes...I realize he was joking. But her responses to some of his comments and her facial expressions and body language indicate that she may have been quite uncomfortable.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, it appeared like she was looking everywhere else but at Jimmy, her body was also rocking a lot and she kept moving her one leg back and forth. She really looked nervous to me.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Yeah, it appeared like she was looking everywhere else but at Jimmy, her body was also rocking a lot and she kept moving her one leg back and forth. She really looked nervous to me.


I noticed her biting her lip and playing with her fingers too.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Beloved said:


> I noticed she bit her lip and played with her fingers too.


I wasn't sure about the lip since it looked like she might've done that for a split second then stopped, I noticed the fingers too. It was still the look in her eyes that gave it away the most to me.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> I wasn't sure about the lip since it looked like she might've done that for a split second then stopped, I noticed the fingers too. It was still the look in her eyes that gave it away the most to me.


Yeah, I think she realized that some of her mannerisms made her appear nervous and tried to stop them. She seems very self-conscious.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Beloved said:


> Yeah, I think she realized that some of her mannerisms made her appear nervous and tried to stop them. She seems very self-conscious.


That may explain the hand gestures. At least she went on the show despite being nervous, I'll give her that.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> That may explain the hand gestures. At least she went on the show despite being nervous, I'll give her that.


If I was a celebrity, I don't think I would do interviews.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Beloved said:


> If I was a celebrity, I don't think I would do interviews.


I'd give interviews but I probably wouldn't enjoy them. I'd much rather be rich than be a celebrity.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

I think her nervousness kinda makes her cuter.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Same here, so many celebrities seem to act a bit over-confident that it's good to see one actually shows how nervous they are.


----------



## colby mac (Apr 21, 2009)

its not just the one interview its her basic personality look at all her other interviews and things on tmz or whatever


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Beloved said:


> Also some of the stuff she says. She gets kind of defensive when Jimmy asks her if she's obsessed with herself. Clearly, he was joking, but she took it a bit too personal. I probably would've done the same thing. Maybe she's an INFP.


Whuh? she didn't take it too personally, she went along with his joke and I think she laughed too


----------



## flyintheointment (Jun 15, 2009)

*Why must . . .*

Why must every star like glamour and attention? Some people enjoy acting as a profession, and don't seek attention for themselves. Why is that so hard to understand? 

Why must everyone like or feel comfortable in the spotlight? 

Not everyone is in it for the fame. :mellow:


----------

